# "Deals" Section?



## playallday (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it'd be a good idea, right now we don't have *ANYWHERE* to post good deals we find.

Anyone else want this?


----------



## wildfire95 (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome idea =D

It will help newcomers to the NDS Flashcart Scene as well, rather then tons of threads saying ~
"Where should i buy XXX"


----------



## saxamo (Apr 11, 2009)

Thirded. Why do mods never seem to implement any of the suggestions we post?


----------



## dice (Apr 11, 2009)

Because they suck.


----------



## dice (Apr 11, 2009)

No, really we always take suggestions into consideration, but it's just something that requires further discussion from staff (first to decide whether it really is a worthwhile idea and then whether it's feasible). 

Such things can take time to sort out especially when everyone lives in different time zones and have their own things to deal with (e.g. Costello going to China for work purposes as well as shaun who recently moved home for example, not to mention the younger staff who have exams to concentrate on etc.). Because of this we usually aggree to have "meetings" every once in a while where all forum discussions can be made, along with setting plans/deadlines for any changes that are made to the forum. 

Simply put though, if it isn't a suggestion that is urgently required then a response isn't necessarily required (instantly) neither. It's up to staff whether they wish to post a reply in these threads but I guarantee you that all of them are read (and if enough people like the idea) are then discussed in the staff forums or at meetings.

And in this case we're hardly going to add a change after only 3 members have shown interest (unless as I said it's urgently required).


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 11, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Because they suck.


seconded


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

A sticky or something like that in the GOTC section would probably do the job, I dont see the point in having a whole forum sub section devoted to that.

And anyway something like that would probably encourage a load of advertising spammers. Probably not a good idea to be honest.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> A sticky or something like that in the GOTC section would probably do the job, I dont see the point in having a whole forum sub section devoted to that.
> 
> *And anyway something like that would probably encourage a load of advertising spammers. Probably not a good idea to be honest.*


P1ngy for mod, so he could suck like the rest of us!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And anyway something like that would probably encourage a load of advertising spammers. Probably not a good idea to be honest.



That was my first thought too.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 11, 2009)

its good in principle but you really wanna invite bots like the porn bots?


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 11, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that and the fact that what constitutes a "deal" will differ from people to people.


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2009)

well regardless it's still a good idea;
as for spammers well for example topic creation could be limited to confirmed members (100+ posts).
the problem is: we're an international community and most of the deals would only apply to certain country... so it's a little hard to imagine.
There would have to  be rules such as specific topic title format (ie. include country name...)
bit complex but I like the idea anyway... now this will need to be discussed with the staff.


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 28, 2009)

There's a reason we have Slickdeals.

If any of you guys haven't heard of it, you truly fail.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2009)

This would be quite awesome, i tend to visit HotUKDeals alot looking for deals.


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

did anyone think drugs when entering this thread?


----------



## Davess (Dec 1, 2009)

Pretty awesome idea,  but a good sticky would work too.


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2009)

we are currently discussing the issue in the staff forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




any input is appreciated.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 1, 2009)

I approve of this Deals forum.

I find many many good deals on electronics and such, that I have no where to post them. If you remember correctly, I posted 2 threads of some DSi price cut deals. Had to post them in general offtopic chat of course, but it would of been useful to have at the time being.

Great idea playallday


----------



## playallday (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, I'm shocked that this got bumped back up after half a year!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should have a tag system.  Like if I wanted to post this "deal" the topic title would be: {US, CA} [GameStop] New Super Mario Bros. Wii with free t-shirt


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2009)

As I did before when this thread was first made I really have to question the need for a deals section. Like I said a sticky in general off topic chat would pretty much cover its purpose. At the moment threads for deals and things of that nature are generally made in their relevant sections, such as wii deals, PS3 deals, NDS deals and so on, and its not like there's a huge amount of these sort of threads anyway. And seeing as advertising is against the forums rules, making a section that pretty much hangs in a gray area of acceptability seems unwise to me. People could easily abuse that section for their own interests and self promotion, I can see people creating accounts here just to advertise their own businesses. And we could potentially have a section filled with threads that have been locked for advertising, which would be hypocritical because lets face it a "deals" section is essentially an advertising section with a different name.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it'd be a good idea, right now we don't have *ANYWHERE* to post good deals we find.

Anyone else want this?


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 2, 2009)

Gah, right now there is nice DSi Holiday Bundle I want to tell people about, but there is no where to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Could post it in offtopic, but it would just be random considering the other threads are about video games discussion and such.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 2, 2009)

yea lets do it


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2009)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> There's a reason we have Slickdeals.
> 
> If any of you guys haven't heard of it, you truly fail.


this

there is also cheapstingybargains and a bunch of other sites

you might as well just make a sticky with links to all the sites


----------



## playallday (Dec 3, 2009)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> There's a reason we have Slickdeals.
> 
> If any of you guys haven't heard of it, you truly fail.


There's reasons that everyone doesn't live in the US.

If any of you guys haven't heard of different countries, you truly fail.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 3, 2010)

Any news on this addition yet? Still discussing?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 3, 2010)

We discussed it, most staff didn't think it was worth a serperate section so it wont happen I guess.  Also it was bought up that we could get more spam than usual, sites and so on trying to get free advertising.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 3, 2010)

There are a little more spambots recently
I already reported 2 today alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Strange that they all post in the GBA section

OnTopic: I don't think this would be useful enough to have. Many deals are short and only for specific countries


----------

